# SPEED Channel . . . slot cars on Gearz tonight



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

According to the program guide tonight Stacy David's "Gearz" is supposed to be showcasing slot cars. Starts in 5 minutes and repeats at 1 am ET.


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

KooL...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Missed it!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it was just on
wonder how much Carrera paid for that?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Too bad there was no mention of Auto World and all their NHRA stuff . . . on a hot rodder show of all things!


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I wasn't that impressed. Its like they were treating it like a joke mostly.

At one point, where they showed the one car driving on the infield grass....I had to explain to the Mrs that they can't actually do that.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

I was not impressed either. Very POORLY done!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

well, it was funny and i enjoyed it. I was disappointed that no HO were included and i agree that AW was snubbed, but I am sure that Carrera paid for the air time and AW either wasn't approached or willing to pay.


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

It was a just an ad for Carrera. Kinda funny, kinda dumb.


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

I guess I didn't miss much.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, it's PR.
I already have people calling and emailing me about slot cars.

Maybe I should do a XX spot......... on slot cars.



Stay thirsty my friends.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

1976Cordoba said:


> Too bad there was no mention of Auto World and all their NHRA stuff . . . on a hot rodder show of all things!


I don't know if this is the episode being mentioned here but I have seen one with the Auto World drag set also. He has done Hot Wheels and other toy cars before.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Shadowracer said:


> I wasn't that impressed. Its like they were treating it like a joke mostly.


You know these are toys, right? They're supposed to make you smile and laugh, very much like a joke. I thought it was a fun feature.

The entire show is a series of mini commercials embedded in the programming.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what 440s said


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

440s-4ever said:


> You know these are toys, right? They're supposed to make you smile and laugh, very much like a joke. I thought it was a fun feature.
> 
> The entire show is a series of mini commercials embedded in the programming.


I get it. It was a 7 minute segment and sure, it was fun. Maybe I misunderstood the show as I'd never seen it before last night. It was on Speed so I guess I was expecting them to talk about actual slot car competition.

An aside...anyone else notice that Batman sounded suspiciously like Capt Kirk?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Watch these very cool

Pt 1 



Pt 2 



Pt 3 



Pt 4 



Pt 5 



Pt 6


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the post Roger!
James May is great


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

I liked the great train race that he had too.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

hah....actually meant to reply the night it got posted. Sucked me in for sure. 

(I think I sat here for 45 minutes with a slightly bemused "OK, this I gotta see" expression on my face.)

And I have to admit I sorta laughed when that car crapped out on the pond crossing.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I just watched the replay and thought it was a pisser!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I didn't think it was taken seriously as a hobby and was turned into just toy cars. Instead of the cheesy footage wasted on pileups, it would of been great if he could of talked about taking it up a notch and mentioned routed tracks, clubs & more.


----------

